# Wanted: A Golden to lurv in CT



## WLR

You've come to the right place and there are many of us who can help you find your best friend.


----------



## Bud Man Bell

I bet there is a furbaby out there just waiting for you to find them. Good luck on your search.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## LaLainCT

Thanks for the well-wishes! I am deftly exploring all the rescue groups in the are and petfinder.com has become my new religion! Any possible leads would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MurphyTeller

LaLainCT said:


> Who we are: We are a family of 3; myself and two young uprights (6 yr old girl, giant 2 yr old boy). We have a spacious home, gi-normous backyard area (sorry, no fence) and ample places to do walkies in the neighborhood, including a walking path, tree-lined meadow (our favorite spot) and wooded paths out front. Quick driving distance to beaches and bark-parks. We have a laid-back, loving, stable home life and would LOVE to share it with you. We have more than adequate funds to keep you well stocked in kibble, snacks and toys and to replace the things your gonna get in to but shouldn't.
> 
> Who you are: A clever blonde with big brown eyes and a good disposition. Kid-friendly a must! You should be at least a young adult and in need of the above mentioned amenities.


I'm 32, blonde (ish) with big brown eyes...I love beaches and am kid-friendly....Might I be suitable?

Just kidding - I couldn't resist. You have a couple of options - I don't believe that Yankee will adopt to a home without a fence - regardless of how much space you have- but it'd be worth checking. The other thing is there are always breeders who have really nice young dogs that washed out of their breeding programs for one reason or another - could be their bite went off, finished too tall or too short, bad tail set, didn't like birds, didn't retrieve, didn't pass clearances, didn't like to show, etc etc. It's also possible that they have adult dogs returned to them after their owner's circumstances changed. I find that individual hobby breeders are much more flexible on things like fences because they can make decisions based on gut feelings and aren't bound by umbrella policies that larger organizations have to follow...

So while this is going to sound counter-intuituve, I'd suggest you contact the GRCA puppy referral person in your area. The referral program should get you to responsible breeders - responsible breeders are going to have "dog comes back to me" clauses in their contracts and follow the GRCA code of ethics for clearances and such. When you have the contacts call or email the breeders and mention that you are looking for a young adult....

I'm in VT, I don't know of any available adults at the moment (I did two weeks ago that has since found a home) I'll keep my ears out! Good luck!

Erica


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I don't know how this group feels about fencing, but the Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue group in TN does a lot of adoptions in New England, so you might check with them, too (ww.magrr.com)

Here's the link to the New England adoption program: http://www.magrr.com/Adoptions/neadopt.htm


----------



## spruce

good luck - looking forward to seeing who joins your family!


fate led me to getting a wonderful 6 m/o last spring off Craigslist. He was from a deployed military guy (and, I'm guessing, might have been a Christmas pup from/for the girlfriend).


----------



## Karen519

*Lala*

Lala:

Here is a link to all of the Golden Retriever Rescues in the United States:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sunshine Golden Retreiver Rescue, CT Golden Retriever Rescue, Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue, are a few that come to mind. 

Always check the animal shelters. I remember a beautiful young GR sitting in the New Haven Animal Shelter waiting for a home and she found one FAST!


----------



## cham

Have you checked with Sunshine Golden Retrievers Rescue yet? Based out of CT, we cover all the New England states, and parts of NJ, and NY.

I got my Mitchell thru them and now do rescue work with SGRR.

See the link in my signature.

Good luck

Nancy


----------



## CarolinaCasey

CT Golden Retriever Rescue

http://www.ctgoldenrescue.com/

South Berkshire Puppy Referral CT
http://www.sbgrc.org/puppy.html

It looks like this breeder has an older male pup. I know nothing about them, so you'd want to check them out.
http://www.foxrungoldens.com/litters/Litters.htm

An old thread from GRF that gives some other good info...
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28299


----------



## LaLainCT

Wow thank you all for all the info!! 
I'm looking into Sunshine..for some reason I thought I was disqualified to adopt due to either the fence issue or having a child under 5- those are usually the two snags I run in to. But I didnt see anything like that on there so I must have gotten it mixed up with another rescue site.
I did actually see something on craigslist and sent an email out. Also have emails out to 2 other rescues re: availability. There's an adoption event about an hour away tomorrow...think Im gonna load up the kids and go see.
I went to a shelter this morning to see a GR there and he was the sweetest guy but he appearantly has some agression issues. He was accused by his former neighbors of killing one of thier animals (not sure what) but it wasnt proven. Hard to imagine, he was such a sweetheart and so calm. But he has a court issued restraint order and has to wear a muzzle off property. Maybe not a good match for us as my neighbors have dogs. And I wouldnt risk any possible harm to the kids even though he seemed like a great guy. I hope something good comes his way, the shelter he was at wasnt very impressive. Cold, damp, small and a little nasty. The employees weren't too forthcoming and didnt have much to say when I asked questions.

Thank you all, again for all the help and info...I will be looking into all the links and ideas you posted and I'm gonna stay up filling out apps tonight. Wish me luck!

-La


----------



## bwoz

Hi and welcome! I don't know if these pups are in the area, but if you're looking for a rescue check out
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12809434
I know it's harder when you have younger kids to adopt sometimes (been there done that) Good luck to you and look forward to hearing more.


----------



## daddysgirl

LaLainCT said:


> Wow thank you all for all the info!!
> I'm looking into Sunshine..for some reason I thought I was disqualified to adopt due to either the fence issue or having a child under 5- those are usually the two snags I run in to. But I didnt see anything like that on there so I must have gotten it mixed up with another rescue site.
> I did actually see something on craigslist and sent an email out. Also have emails out to 2 other rescues re: availability. There's an adoption event about an hour away tomorrow...think Im gonna load up the kids and go see.
> I went to a shelter this morning to see a GR there and he was the sweetest guy but he appearantly has some agression issues. He was accused by his former neighbors of killing one of thier animals (not sure what) but it wasnt proven. Hard to imagine, he was such a sweetheart and so calm. But he has a court issued restraint order and has to wear a muzzle off property. Maybe not a good match for us as my neighbors have dogs. And I wouldnt risk any possible harm to the kids even though he seemed like a great guy. I hope something good comes his way, the shelter he was at wasnt very impressive. Cold, damp, small and a little nasty. The employees weren't too forthcoming and didnt have much to say when I asked questions.
> 
> Thank you all, again for all the help and info...I will be looking into all the links and ideas you posted and I'm gonna stay up filling out apps tonight. Wish me luck!
> 
> -La


wishing you the best of luck on finding a new family member, he or she will be lucky to be in a home full of love. keep us updated.


----------



## LaLainCT

Here's a question for those of you who have adopted, esp. via a rescue organization: When you decided to adopt, did you put out as many aplications as possible or did you stick with one and wait it out? I don't mind being patient, but I would also hate to miss out on something that would be a great fit. I'm definately interested in hearing the details of your adoption stories, what went right or what you would have done diffently.


----------



## LaLainCT

bwoz said:


> Hi and welcome! I don't know if these pups are in the area, but if you're looking for a rescue check out
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12809434
> I know it's harder when you have younger kids to adopt sometimes (been there done that) Good luck to you and look forward to hearing more.


 

Yes, I actually sent an email out today on Murphy to see if he was still available for adoption- that guy has the sweetest face and seems like he's so mellow, he would fit in perfect 'round here! And what a cool name....


----------



## mylissyk

I volunteer for one particular rescue, but it's not unusual for our applicants to have put in applications at both of the local rescue groups. If you are anxious and want to increase your chances you could apply to more than one, but I would not do more than two. And our adoption coordinator is always disappointed with a good app adopts from the other group, because we want good homes for our babies! lol.

Maybe you could call and talk to the groups you have available, you might find that you prefer to apply through one rather than another. I know the adoptions process is very different in the other group in my area, and some people have mentioned they liked the process my rescue uses better.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

I have 2 goldens, one from a CT breeder and one adopted through Sunshine. I put my applications to the 2 CT rescues. One had no dogs available for adoption and the other, SGRR, had many and were so wonderful. I waited for the right dog to come along, about 3 or so months and knew when I found him that he was the one for us...there were a few we were interested in and the ladies at SGRR told me to be patient, the right one would come along and I would know it when it happened. Not having much patience because of the excitement of it all, I wondered how this was possible. I will tell you that all tSGRR told me was completely on the money and it truly was meant to be. My boy has been with us for 2.5 years now and he is my heart and soul dog. It was instantaneous love at first sight for us all.

I highly recommend SGRR, you will be very happy with them. They are a special group of people.

Feel free to pm me if you would like more information. 

Good luck in your search, the right dog is out there.


----------



## Another Golden Lover

Loved your intro.!!  It is so hard to be patient - we know all about that. We waited to apply until we were sooo ready - that was a mistake. It took a month, but it seemed like forever! 

Our rescue is a darling little golden mix. A bit on the timid side, but we love her, and are looking forward to her blossoming into a confident golden! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Ljilly28

If you network with some good CT breeders, you might also find a treasure. My first Golden, Joplin, came with his CGC all complete bc his "stop" didnt quite have a masculine enough look for show ring fashion at the time. He was almost one, and soooooooooo easy and perfect for me. He lived to be 15+, and was my best friend and companion for all adventures.

Jane Zimmerman at Cloverdale might have a golden for you or give you a good lead:http://www.simplesite.com/cloverdale/

Frances at Ripley Goldens in CT may not herself have the dog for you, but knows so many people and dogs in the area that she might be a good resource. http://www.ripleygoldens.com/

Sunfire Goldens in CT will occasionally place a young adult. These are wonderful goldens, but do need more exercise bc they have performance backgrounds. The Sunfire dogs I have known are very bright dogs with lots of personality.http://www.geocities.com/sunfiregold/

I'm not sure if youre willing to travel, or if this one year old can go to a pet home, but Shoreline has a sweet girl on their litter page if you scroll all the way to the end. Our neighbor in Maine has a lovely, healthy dog from there. http://www.shorlinegoldens.com/litters.html

Gingerrun is in Hampton CT, and I know less about them than the breeders above. However, I see their dogs at shows quite a bit, and they seem nice. Others will know more than me about Gingerrun:http://www.gingerrungoldenretrievers.com/index.html


----------



## bwoz

LaLainCT said:


> Yes, I actually sent an email out today on Murphy to see if he was still available for adoption- that guy has the sweetest face and seems like he's so mellow, he would fit in perfect 'round here! And what a cool name....


That's great! I'd love to know what they say. He definitely has a sweet face. (I was tempted myself) If you are intent with rescuing, I'd say to apply with all the ones you're interested in because sometimes it can take a little longer to find the right pup. You're doing all the right things, it will all fall into place. Good luck to you.


----------



## Karen519

*LaLa*

*Murphy is adorable and he sounds LIKE A PERFECT DOG!
What more could anyone want!!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12809434*


----------



## Ljilly28

Murphy looks like a very good boy.


----------



## Debles

Murphy looks adorable and not much like a mix! Sure hope he gets a wonderful home!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think there is a big rescue going on in VA. 100 dogs needing homes. Hank posted the information. Although I know nothing of the dogs and most rescues will ask you to apply for adoption, maybe you can contact someone listed in the thread.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## LaLainCT

Good news on Murphy!He still available and being fostered in TN through Good Dog Rescues north-south connection so I'm going to go ahead and start the app process on him. I think I may also start an app through Sunshine here in CT and see how it goes. 
I'm so glad I found this forum- I've enjoyed everything I've learned here and can't thank you guys enough for the support you've offered. Finding this site and reading all the stories people have posted really sealed the deal for me as part of the decision process of "Am I ready?". Now I can't wait and wished I'd have started sooner!


----------



## Karen519

*So Happy*

So happy to hear that you are applying to adopt Murphy!

Wow-he almost sounds too good to be true!!!


----------



## LaLainCT

Karen519 said:


> So happy to hear that you are applying to adopt Murphy!
> 
> Wow-he almost sounds too good to be true!!!


 

I know! I need to get on the stick before he gets snatched up by someone else! ha ha...this is gonna be intersting!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I know someone who used to foster for Good Dog. I hope this works out for you, but remember, rescues don't let adopters pick the dogs, the dog and the rescue picks you. 

Please don't get discouraged if this takes longer than you hoped it would. I'll keep my fingers crossed that all goes well and Murphy has a new home with you!


----------



## gil1075

What about checking into the male that had to be left behind, or the 2 others that are going to be put down. That would be great. Happy searches.

Debbie & Penny


----------



## LaLainCT

gil1075 said:


> What about checking into the male that had to be left behind, or the 2 others that are going to be put down. That would be great. Happy searches.
> 
> Debbie & Penny


 

Which ones are these? Are they from the same rescue org.?


----------



## LaLainCT

Kimm said:


> I know someone who used to foster for Good Dog. I hope this works out for you, but remember, rescues don't let adopters pick the dogs, the dog and the rescue picks you.
> 
> Please don't get discouraged if this takes longer than you hoped it would. I'll keep my fingers crossed that all goes well and Murphy has a new home with you!


 

Right- I know this is something I have to prepare for, despite my excitment. Regardless, I want whats best for not only my fam. but the dog as well. Since Murphy is being fostered by someone who clearly adores him, I have no doubt his future will be good, wether he comes home with us or not. I can't help but see it as a win-win situation for him. 

Ive asked all the questions of myself and made all the choices I can make for now- the rest is up to them! And really, that's the coolest part about it!


----------



## bwoz

That's great! Murphy caught my eye before you even posted so it would be pretty cool if he became a regular on here. If not, his future seems to be good either way. Hang in there, it will all fall into place the way it is supposed to.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Keep us posted!


----------



## LaLainCT

Just a quick FYI for you nice folks that responded and well-wished previously. I was contacted by Sunshine GR Rescue and I'm having the phone interview tonite! I'm beside myself with excitement. Looks like we may just get our Golden after all


----------



## Karen519

*LaLa*

LaLa

WE are ALL SO HAPPY FOR YOU!
Please let us know how it goes.
I hope the Best Dog finds you soon!!!!


----------



## LaLainCT

Thanks! I so hope it all works out and can't wait to find out who they have considered for us. 
Most of all, if all goes well, I can't wait to bring him/her home and dote and brag and buy lots of gear and goodies and finally get to just enjoy thier company. Going through this whole process of adoption and wondering and waiting, I think, has really made me appreciate the privelage of sharing our home. 
So, HOPEFULLY I will have some REALLY awesome news to share by the end of the night.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

LaLainCT said:


> Just a quick FYI for you nice folks that responded and well-wished previously. I was contacted by Sunshine GR Rescue and I'm having the phone interview tonite! I'm beside myself with excitement. Looks like we may just get our Golden after all


Best Wishes! I know a few volunteers with Sunshine and have met a few of their dogs. Fell in love with a few!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Oh good luck! You are making a wonderful effort and I applaud you!

Sounds like whatever pup you get will have a fantastic home!


----------



## LaLainCT

Just finished the phone interview and it went really well so things are looking up! The volunteer who called was also an adopter and she was great to talk to. Now the fun begins....
thanks for all the support, I will post again soon as something happens!


----------



## RedWoofs

I'm so excited for you! can't wait for more updates! HOORAY!

Sarah


----------



## BeauShel

Oh I am so excited for you on getting a golden. You are so happy and excited that I know a great dog is going to pick you very soon. Wish there were a ton more like you to get all the dogs out of rescue.


----------



## LaLainCT

Home visit this Saturday from the rescue. Holy crow....there's nothing like the impending visit of a stranger to insipre you to really (no, I mean REALLY) clean your house.


----------



## cham

LaLainCT said:


> Home visit this Saturday from the rescue. Holy crow....there's nothing like the impending visit of a stranger to insipre you to really (no, I mean REALLY) clean your house.


Oh Lord, I remember that feeling. And making sure all the crap was out of the yard, course right now that is not an issue, no one can get into the yard with all the snow.

I remember pacing all morning watching out the window waiting for the volunteer to arrive. 

But it was all worth it, I got my Mitchman aka Mitchell, you can read about him on the SGRR blog under sucessful adoptions, and I found a good cause, that I could believe in and work with wonderful people and dogs. 


Good luck on Saturday


----------



## coppers-mom

Good luck on the adoption!
Thanks for adopting and considering an mature dog and a mix - most people don't consider those.  I've had four golden or goldenX older guys and they can't be beat and you don't have to deal with all the puppy issues. 
They make the best friends! I'm sure you'll find your special someone soon.


----------



## sharlin

Bless you for the rescue. All paws crossed that everything goes smooth on the home visit.


----------



## Karen519

*LaLa*

Lala:

Ken and I have been through a home visit, too, for our Rescued Golden Ret. Smooch, about 8 1/2 years ago, by a Golden Ret. rescue in IL.

*The BEST advice I can give is be yourself, be real.* Beth was very interested in our other dog who was 5 months and how we interacted with him (Snobear) and also looked at our yard, that was not fenced because it was against townshouse rules, but I explained that the dogs would always be taken out on a leash, which they were and they asked where smooch would sleep, etc.
One question Beth asked me was: What do you think a Golden Retriever is like and I said, obedient, loving, etc.
Smooch's name when we adopted her was BEDLAM, SO she was a dog with lots of issues and baggage-but we said we're up for a challenge, so the dog we picked didn't exctly fit my description of what I thought A Golden Ret. was, but nonetheless, we passed the home visit.


----------



## LaLainCT

Thanks, Karen for the advice and I couldnt agree more about being myself. I can't benefit from faking anything. We are all real people with real lives, no avoiding that!!
Thanks to Cham, too- you kinda steered me in the direction of SGRR and I'm SO glad you did! 
Thanks to everyone else too for the support. The coolest thing I am learning about the community here is how generous, welcoming and supportive everyone has been- and as of yet I dont even have a dog!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Can't wait to hear a happy ending!


----------



## Ljilly28

This is very good news! Who will this lucky dog be, I wonder?


----------



## Karen519

*Be Yourself tomorrow!!*

Just be yourself tomorrow and you can't lose!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

LaLainCT said:


> Home visit this Saturday from the rescue. Holy crow....there's nothing like the impending visit of a stranger to insipre you to really (no, I mean REALLY) clean your house.


I know how you feel. I was the same way before our home visit last year. The volunteer was great and we breezed through the home visit. I'm sure you will, too.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Good luck with your home visit! As mom to a rescued golden boy, it is so wonderful to watch them ditch their baggage and realize they're in their forever home. It can take a while, but the journey to get there is part of the joy


----------



## LaLainCT

Ok so I am TOTALLY nervous this morning about the visit. I didnt get nearly as much done around the house as I thought I would- the kids where not that cooperative about helping me clean, go figure.
I have to head out this morning to look for some new furniture. I think I must be insane getting a fuzzy dog and a new couch at the same time but my old stuff has had it (hand me down from mom and dad+been through 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids and an ex-husband=time for LaLa to buy a new set)...ok done ranting. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ljilly28

LaLainCT said:


> Ok so I am TOTALLY nervous this morning about the visit. I didnt get nearly as much done around the house as I thought I would- the kids where not that cooperative about helping me clean, go figure.
> I have to head out this morning to look for some new furniture. I think I must be insane getting a fuzzy dog and a new couch at the same time but my old stuff has had it (hand me down from mom and dad+been through 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 kids and an ex-husband=time for LaLa to buy a new set)...ok done ranting. Ill let you know how it goes.


Every couch here immediate gets an on-sale pottery barn cheapie loose slipcover thrown over it- washed once a week or so.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Who knows, maybe the new member of your family has already been trained to stay off the furniture!


----------



## LaLainCT

Ljilly28 said:


> Every couch here immediate gets an on-sale pottery barn cheapie loose slipcover thrown over it- washed once a week or so.


 

Brilliant! I'm pretty sure I'm going to need to make a serious investment in swiffers and lint rollers!! But I do have a Kirby vaccum with about a dozen attatchments. This thing could launch NASA if it had to, so I think it's going to be my best ally in the ever-loosing-war against puppy tumbleweeds. (something akin to keeping the kids toys picked up, I'm thinking).


----------



## Florabora22

Good luck today! This thread has been pretty awesome to read; I hope you get the boy (or girl) of your dreams!


----------



## LaLainCT

Kimm said:


> Who knows, maybe the new member of your family has already been trained to stay off the furniture!


 

Thats quite possible, but Im honestly looking forward to doing a little couch surfing with our new friend. I'm just going to have to consign myself to the fur picking. Price you pay but totally worth it. Hmmmm...this gives me an idea. Maybe I can get the kids to lint-roll the couch for pay. Take it in trade for a weekly candy/toy allowance.


----------



## hannahsmom

Oh this is exciting! Good luck today!


----------



## jealous1

Good luck today and PUHLEESE keep us posted!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

If you don't have cats, I'd go with leather! I want leather furniture in the worst way. I know my life would be made much easier when it comes to cleaning, but I have a female cat who likes to claw at the furniture. I don't think she will stop anytime soon. She's 14, 13, I can never remember the year we gave them both homes. The male cat doesn't bother the furniture at all. He just screams! :doh:

In which part of CT are you locked? I'm close to the little University in New Haven.


----------



## LaLainCT

I thought about leather- my parents got leather when they got thier two Pyrenees (hence I got the old set) and the hair just wipes off, but the dogs scratched it a lot with thier big ol' dinosaur claws. 
The only thing I dont like about leather is that it's soooo cold when you first sit or lay down on it. But otherwise I think it's a really practical choice.

I will post again after the volunteer leaves. Thank you EVERYONE!!! for being so excited for us, we're excited, too! I so hope we find out something today, the kids and I are eager to go buy some doggy gear and toys (this is really thier favorite part-go figure). Talk to you soon!


----------



## Karen519

*LaLa*

LaLa:

What time is the volunteer coming?

Ken and I bought Leather Furniture (a couch and loveseat) about 5 years ago. It's a very LIGHT BEIGE. I was concerned that the dogs could make a hole in it by accident with their nails, although the groomer trims them every 3 mos. What I did was buy microfleece blankets to cover where you sit-it keeps you comfortable not too hot or too cold for summer and winter and protects the seat from punctures, etc.


When company comes I remove the microfleece covers, but they are not conspicuous because the blankets are a close match to color of the couch and loveseat. I bought the microfleece blankets at Bed, Bath and Beyond. They wash wonderfully, too!!!
Leather has been wonderful. No Fur Shows!!!

*Sorry - the cover was not tucked in properly in this shot. Usually looks much nicer!
These are my dogs, Rescued Female Golden Ret., Smooch, who will be 10 years old and Snobear, my Male, Samoyed, who turned 9 years old in December. *


----------



## LaLainCT

Karen519 said:


> LaLa:
> 
> What time is the volunteer coming?
> 
> Ken and I bought Leather Furniture (a couch and loveseat) about 5 years ago. It's a very LIGHT BEIGE. I was concerned that the dogs could make a hole in it by accident with their nails, although the groomer trims them every 3 mos. What I did was buy microfleece blankets to cover where you sit-it keeps you comfortable not too hot or too cold for summer and winter and protects the seat from punctures, etc.
> 
> 
> When company comes I remove the microfleece covers, but they are not conspicuous because the blankets are a close match to color of the couch and loveseat. I bought the microfleece blankets at Bed, Bath and Beyond. They wash wonderfully, too!!!
> Leather has been wonderful. No Fur Shows!!!
> 
> *Sorry - the cover was not tucked in properly in this shot. Usually looks much nicer!*
> *These are my dogs, Rescued Female Golden Ret., Smooch, who will be 10 years old and Snobear, my Male, Samoyed, who turned 9 years old in December. *


 
I see what you mean!! Your dogs are gorgeous. Snobear so reminds me of my folks Pyr's -all fluff! 
I looked at some leather pieces and really, the only ones I like where the super soft ones-kinda like nubuck or suede. I considered it untill I remembered how not-so-good the kids are with thier markers and crayons.....so I ended up getting fabric, something like a chenile. It's going to be dog hair hell, I know. But it was more or less what I was looking for and the price was really good. Sofa, chair 1/2, ottoman, warranty and shipping for about $1400.

The volunteer should be here around 3 so I have a few more hrs to ready the house. Kids are crashed out from the torment of furniture shopping, so Im gonna go enjoy the silence for a little while, LOL!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I was told by by the saleswoman who owns Newfies and knew I had dogs and cats, to go with microfiber. More due to the cats.


----------



## Karen519

*Microfiber*

Microfiber is great, too!

We have a sofa and loveseat in the Living Room that looks like gray sueded.
Wears great.


----------



## LaLainCT

Micro sounds like a good idea too- I shoulda brought this up BEFORE I went and bought something, ha ha!!
So the house is as clean as it's ever been in months and I've officially begun the pacing. 
Can you imagine what I wreck I'm gonna be if/when we finally get a dog and bring it home??? Im gonna be in knots.
For those of you who went through this- what kind of questions did they ask you?


----------



## Karen519

*Relax*

Relax and BE YOURSELF AND show you are a loving person-that's the MOST IMPT.

They asked where will the dog sleep?
Can I see your yard-we were in a Townhouse at the time, so it wasn't fenced, but I made it clear the dogs would never be out without a leash, which they weren't!!
Beth saw how we interacted with our pup Snobear who was 5 mos.
She had already gone over our vet references, etc., before doing home visiit.
*Beth said she was not there to do a white glove test. * I believe she just wanted to see that we were dog lovers, caring, kind, loving, and would do anything for our adoptee.


----------



## LaLainCT

Karen- you where totally spot-on. I was way more relaxed once she showed than I thought I would be. I think it went really well! The kids did great and my two yr old shared his cereal with the volunteers senior golden that she brought. 
The questions where pretty standard, same as the phone interview.
I live in a townhouse, too, so no fence either but it's the neighborhood policy that pets be leashed and I made sure she knew that was my intention as well.
Over all I think it went great, she was a really nice lady, very likeable so hopefully we are still on track to getting a dog!


----------



## Karen519

*LaLa*

LaLa

Sounds like it went very well. 
Did she say anything as to when they will let you know. 
Did you discuss interest in any dog?

So glad it's over and see she liked you and your son!!!


----------



## LaLainCT

She said I should probably expect to be contacted via email mid-week. I told her there was a few on the site that I was interested in but she basically said I would discuss that with one of the group organizers. I indicated that I was more interested in an adult or senior and she seemed to agree that it was a good choice for us. 
My daughter (6 yrs old) was more or less indifferent to the dog. She fed him some treats and went on her way. I can tell my son would have a buddy for life though!


----------



## Karen519

*Lala*

LaLa

It sounds very good what this lady said! I'm sure you'll hear and if you don't be sure to call or email her. I would, but then I'm a nag and very impatient!!

Was it TUcker you had your eye on?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope you get good news soon. We used to have some Sunshine volunteers right on this very forum. They don't post much anymore.


----------



## cham

Kimm said:


> I hope you get good news soon. We used to have some Sunshine volunteers right on this very forum. They don't post much anymore.


 
Used to????? Hey, what about me? LOL (j/k) I'm still here, and Lisa comes occasionally, she is so busy now, she rarely has time to post. Sunny D hasn't been for quite a while, her kids are at that age etc...

Kimm and Karen are right, if you don't hear by Tuesday or Wednesday night at the latest drop an email, or PM me and I will find out who is working on your app and let you know who to contact.


----------



## Karen519

*cHAM*

Cham

Are you with Sunshine?

I saw Woody on your site.
He is adorable! HE'S IN a kennel?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sorry Cham! I've met a number of wonderful Sunshine volunteers. I've also had the pleasure of meeting a few of their Goldens.


----------



## cham

Karen519 said:


> Cham
> 
> Are you with Sunshine?
> 
> I saw Woody on your site.
> He is adorable! HE'S IN a kennel?


 
Yep, I work with Sunshine, have since I adopted Mitch from Karen...

Isn't Woody a gorgeous dog? All I know of his story is what I read also. We have had a lot of gorgeous dogs recently, this economy is terrible for animals as you know. I actually broke down and offered to foster Colette but a couple of days before she arrive she was adopted.  

Right now, until I have all my surgeries completed, I really can't foster, unless its a particular set of circumstances. But I am leaning towards seniors. 

I now return the thread to LaLainCT.


----------



## Karen519

*Cham*

Cham

Sunshine is a wonderful organization and I'm glad you adopted Mitch.

I too adopted a Golden ret. girl from Golden Ret. Rescue in IL.

Here is Woody at Sunshine:

http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/blog/?p=1208


WOODY

Age: Approx 6 
Gender: Male 
Location: Avon, CT 
PLEASE HELP! Because of his difficulties with other dogs Woody is staying in a local kennel. It is a nice kennel but we know Goldens are not happy when they aren’t part of the family. Woody is a GORGEOUS 6 yr old (approx) boy. He was placed by SGRR 2 yrs ago and due to changes in their circumstances they could no longer offer Woody what he needs. Woody would thrive in a home where he can be the center of someone’s world. He is fine with kids, but really prefers adults. His mission in life is to sit by someone’s side and be on the receiving end of head scratches! Woody has the classic Golden personality - he’s quirky and funny, loving and goofy…to meet him is to love him. Woody has a low to moderate activity level and is a dream in the house. The only issue Woody has is that his “interpersonal” skills with other dogs needs work. Most recently Woody was fostered in a home with several other dogs - and was doing fine. Some of the dogs sharing his space changed, Woody started to get more comfortable and began to become food possessive. Because of this and his history of getting into scraps with other dogs (again, this wasn’t consistent…seems like Woody reacts to feeling threatened?) the ideal home for him would be as an only dog with a fenced in yard. Woody is able to interact with other dogs in controlled environments (like walks on leashes) but needs guidance. Woody is a fantastic dog despite this and it’s heartbreaking that he isn’t in a loving home. He is waiting for that special someone who will see what a treasure he is.



This entry was posted on Thursday, January 29th, 2009 at 6:22 pm and is filed under Available, Featured. You can follow any responses to this entry through the RSS 2.0 feed. You can leave a response, or trackback from your own site.


----------



## LaLainCT

I like Woody, too. Such a sweet goober face! That's the one my daughter likes the most. I'm partial to Ian, he reminds me of the GRx I grew up with. I also like Rusty but looks like he already has an adoption pending and he just got on there! Some of them fly through so quickly!


----------



## Karen519

*LaLa*

LaLa

I'm sure the right one will pick you!!


----------



## LaLainCT

We've been approved to adopt!!! Hooorraaaaayyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

How exciting! When do you get to start meeting the candidates?


----------



## LaLainCT

Jackson'sMom said:


> How exciting! When do you get to start meeting the candidates?


 
I dont know, I'm still waiting to find that out myself. Im pretty excited though!!:bowl:


----------



## Karen519

*LaLa*

LaLa

How were you contacted to say you've been approved to adopt?

I would call or email the person back to arrange an appt. or ask how they work that.

P.S. DIDN'T I TELL YOU IT WOULD WORK OUT!!???


----------



## LaLainCT

Karen519 said:


> LaLa
> 
> How were you contacted to say you've been approved to adopt?
> 
> I would call or email the person back to arrange an appt. or ask how they work that.
> 
> P.S. DIDN'T I TELL YOU IT WOULD WORK OUT!!???


 
You sure did tell me! 
I was contacted via email from the same person I've coordinated the phone and in-home interview with. I've already replied to find out what the next step is and we're also waiting on a confirmation with my community management office for "official" permission to have a dog, since I rent a townhouse.


----------



## Karen519

*Oh God*

Oh God, I'm so excited for you.
Please let us know every step!!

They don't have any weight limit where you live do they?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Congratulations! Can't wait to see you new family member.


----------



## LaLainCT

Karen519 said:


> Oh God, I'm so excited for you.
> Please let us know every step!!
> 
> They don't have any weight limit where you live do they?


 
No weight limits. Only restrictions on how many pets (2) and they don't allow pit bulls, american bull dogs or staffordshire terriers. They also require property insurance on boxers, chows, akitas, rottys and dobermans. Otherwise theyre fairly lax. Leash and clean-up policies, that sort of thing but I think that's fairly standard.


----------



## LaLainCT

Kimm said:


> Congratulations! Can't wait to see you new family member.


 


Thanks, Kimm!!


----------



## Karen519

*LaLa*

LaLa

Sounds standard. When we rented a house once and wanted a dog the man asked if we would pay a security deposit and we said of course.

Can't wait to hear!! COngratuatlions!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

LaLainCT said:


> Thanks, Kimm!!


You're welcome. I forgot the r on your. :doh: I really need to slow down or at least proof what I have written. :uhoh: At least I remembered the 're on You're. LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Hoping Woody finds a home*

I'm Hoping Woody finds a home, even if it isn't yours.

Here is Woody at Sunshine:

http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/blog/?p=1208


*WOODY

Age: Approx 6 
Gender: Male 
Location: Avon, CT 
PLEASE HELP! *Because of his difficulties with other dogs Woody is staying in a local kennel. It is a nice kennel but we know Goldens are not happy when they aren’t part of the family. Woody is a GORGEOUS 6 yr old (approx) boy. He was placed by SGRR 2 yrs ago and due to changes in their circumstances they could no longer offer Woody what he needs. Woody would thrive in a home where he can be the center of someone’s world. He is fine with kids, but really prefers adults. His mission in life is to sit by someone’s side and be on the receiving end of head scratches! Woody has the classic Golden personality - he’s quirky and funny, loving and goofy…to meet him is to love him. Woody has a low to moderate activity level and is a dream in the house. *The only issue Woody has is that his “interpersonal” skills with other dogs needs work. Most recently Woody was fostered in a home with several other dogs - and was doing fine.* Some of the dogs sharing his space changed, Woody started to get more comfortable and began to become food possessive. Because of this and his history of getting into scraps with other dogs (again, this wasn’t consistent…seems like Woody reacts to feeling threatened?) the ideal home for him would be as an only dog with a fenced in yard. Woody is able to interact with other dogs in controlled environments (like walks on leashes) but needs guidance. Woody is a fantastic dog despite this and it’s heartbreaking that he isn’t in a loving home. He is waiting for that special someone who will see what a treasure he is.



This entry was posted on Thursday, January 29th, 2009 at 6:22 pm and is filed under Available, Featured. You can follow


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

It says he "prefers" adults.


----------



## LaLainCT

Woody is my daughters fav, too. I've been really partial to Ian though. When I look at his pic he so reminds me of the dog I grew up with. He looks a little scared in some of the photos, like he just doesnt know how he got there or what's going to happen to him. The more Ive thought about it the more I hope he is the one to come home with us. He just seems like a perfect match and I am really smitten with him. 
It's like he's saying "Please someone get me the heck outta here, I dont belong here!"


----------



## Karen519

*Ian*

Where is the picture and write-up on Ian?


----------



## Karen519

*Ian*

I found Ian!!
WHAT A DOLL!!
http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/blog/?p=1238

IAN
Adoption Fee: $350 
Age: 7-8 Years 
Gender: Male 
Location: AL Partners 
The Family Man: Ian is obviously a family Golden who has lost his humans! He is a beautiful, purebred Golden who adores people. He will shake paws and hug you all day.

Ian was brought to the shelter by a good Samaritan who found him and kept him for a few days while she tried to locate his family. He was good with her young children, affectionate, a true Velcro Goldie. When his family could not be found, she tearfully brought him to a shelter, and Sunshine agreed to find him a new family who will cherish him. 

Our vet says that Ian is 7-8 years old, even though he has that irresistible white on his face. Ian has a moderate activity level. He is heartworm negative and healthy, good hips, and no signs of arthritis. He is about 10 lbs underweight, weighing in at about 60 lbs., so he needs some good food and lovin’. 
Ian is being neutered this week, then will be ready for his new family. Are you the family that has been waiting for this family Golden? Ian is waiting for you.


----------



## LaLainCT

Karen519 said:


> I found Ian!!
> WHAT A DOLL!!
> http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/blog/?p=1238
> 
> IAN
> Adoption Fee: $350
> Age: 7-8 Years
> Gender: Male
> Location: AL Partners
> The Family Man: Ian is obviously a family Golden who has lost his humans! He is a beautiful, purebred Golden who adores people. He will shake paws and hug you all day.
> 
> Ian was brought to the shelter by a good Samaritan who found him and kept him for a few days while she tried to locate his family. He was good with her young children, affectionate, a true Velcro Goldie. When his family could not be found, she tearfully brought him to a shelter, and Sunshine agreed to find him a new family who will cherish him.
> 
> Our vet says that Ian is 7-8 years old, even though he has that irresistible white on his face. Ian has a moderate activity level. He is heartworm negative and healthy, good hips, and no signs of arthritis. He is about 10 lbs underweight, weighing in at about 60 lbs., so he needs some good food and lovin’.
> Ian is being neutered this week, then will be ready for his new family. Are you the family that has been waiting for this family Golden? Ian is waiting for you.


 
Thats the guy! Isnt he awesome? I really like him....and I totally rawk at doling out the good food and lovin'.


----------



## Karen519

*There are so many needing homes*

Yes, Ian is AWESOME!!

There are so many beautiful dogs there needing homes.
Did you read about Neptune.

My Friend, Tammy is MS, who fosters for Sunshine has him right now and and says he is awesome!!

http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/blog/?p=902

Adoption Fee: $450 
Age: 1 Year 
Gender: Male 
Location: AL Partners 
State/City: MS, Ocean Springs 
***PLEASE HELP US!!! Neptune’s vet bills are through the roof. He has been in our care since early October when he came to us as a stray who had been hit by a car and left for dead. We are praying for donations to help defray these costs - no amount is too small. Join us in helping heal this amazing Golden.***

Neptune has been through so much. Finding him a forever home in 2009 will be our honor and privilege. This poor guy had been hit by a car which resulted in a broken leg. He had surgery initially to put in a pin as recommended by one of our vets. Unfortunately for Neptune that pin did not do the trick and after a few weeks of healing/rehab it was clear he would need more extensive orthopedic surgery. He has had this done and is FINALLY on his way to health and happiness!

Here are some details about this incredible dog from his loving foster mom: “Neptune is still confined to his crate except for leash walks to relieve himself, per the vet’s strict orders after his surgery. He LOVES being petted and having his scar gently massaged and his hind leg gently manipulated as part of his rehab. Neptune is so wonderfully adaptable, and I mean that in the sense of his having to be confined while he watches the swirl of activity all around him. He NEVER whines in his crate, although I would be more than dishonest if I said he clearly prefers to be out of it than inside the safety of its confines. Hey, he’s a smart dog, who can blame him? But, for his safety and to ensure that his leg continues to heal, the discharge instructions are being followed. He continues to get several daily visits by Pete, my cat, and they both enjoy that to the max.

Neptune’s activity level is a forced LOW — but he’s full of exuberance and glee. When I leash walk him, he is happy to look at a leaf falling off a tree and tries to catch it as it blows downward, doing a little bunny hop to get it! So, it’s safe to say, he is going to be really excited to have the chance to be a dog again, and one hopefully with FOUR GOOD LEGS! Keep your paws crossed. We are going on week FIVE since his second surgery and all is going well. . . He loves all dogs. My friend visited with her Beagle and shepherd mix the other day and both of the dogs sat outside the crate and put their noses to Neptune. Even though he was crated, his tail was wagging and he was trying to lick the female dogs (age six) through the crate. And on a recent leash walk to relieve himself my neighbor who has two little Daschunds approached us . . . Neptune was elated and so gently put his nose to theirs. It was a tender moment.

He watches my dogs chase squirrels and I do think that will be something he’ll want to try once he’s able . . . this dog has a lot of spunk! But he listens soooo well! Another neighbor of mine walks her two year old grandchild by my house every day. If Neptune and I are in the front yard he sits and watches them go by, wagging his tail so enthusiastically — never barking, and I think he’s eager to approach. Other friends with kids have come by and sat next to Neptune, petting him in the crate, and he loves that a great deal as well. There’s not much I think this dog doesn’t like . . . AWESOME. My geriatric cats, Pete and Brigadoon have a loving reciprocal relationship with Neptune! Although, if there is a cat outside, he eagerly looks at it, glances back at me, tail straight out to indicate that he would chase it like prey . . . my dogs would do the same. It’s innate. But they all know that my cats are part of their family. ”

Neptune still has a road of healing ahead of him. We will find out more at his next vet evaluation, and then after the next six weeks of his rehab.


You can send your donation through PayPal, a PayPalbutton is located at the top of each page on our website; or if you would rather send a check, please mail it to: BCHS, P. O. Box 206, Fairhope, AL 36533-0206


----------



## LaLainCT

I have been following Neptune some- he's a trooper  
The kids and I are celebrating our good news tonight by having movie night in mom's room---complete with popcorn (which will end up in the sheets, i just know it). So I'm off for the night. Thanks for the talks, Karen and Kimm!!


----------



## Karen519

*Have fun at the movies*

Have fun at the movies!

I'm living vicariously through your great news of being able to adopt!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel

That is wonderful news. I am so excited for you and your family. Now the fun part begins, having the dog pick you as his new family.


----------



## LaLainCT

Movie night was fun, though I slept through a lot of it. And the popcorn did end up in the bed and on the floor and both kids ended up sleeping with me.

So I emailed the coordinator at SGRR and told her how I liked Ian, and turns out she was thinking of him for us, too! Great minds think alike. Turns out he is on his way up here to CT to a new foster this weekend so she is going to let him get settled, then hopefully have him kid tested and we're going to go from there. I'm so glad he's coming up here so that maybe we'll have a chance to meet him and see how he likes us!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I had a Sunshine pup sit on my lap all the way to NY once. I would have taken that dog in a heartbeat. He was soooo wonderful. I can't believe what a great dog he was. He had gotten off the transport a day or two before and was just the greatest behaved and confident dog. We got to know one another really well the 2.5 hours up and the 2.5 hours back. He didn't want to sit anywhere but on MY LAP! LOL


----------



## LaLainCT

Kimm said:


> I had a Sunshine pup sit on my lap all the way to NY once. I would have taken that dog in a heartbeat. He was soooo wonderful. I can't believe what a great dog he was. He had gotten off the transport a day or two before and was just the greatest behaved and confident dog. We got to know one another really well the 2.5 hours up and the 2.5 hours back. He didn't want to sit anywhere but on MY LAP! LOL


 
Awwww....that's awesome. Lucky you, that's too sweet. I think it's the coolest feeling when you know you've connected with an animal that way, even if just for a little while. 
Have you ever read the book The Story (?) of Edgar Sawtelle? It is one of the most amazing books Ive ever read, especially if you love dogs but I would still recommend it for anyone, dog-lover or not. I gave my copy to a Commander at work who said she is not a dog person and she still loves it.


----------



## Karen519

*LaLa*

LaLa

Let us know when you get to meet Ian!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'll have to see if I can get a copy. I've been doing a lot of reading lately. 

Every time Karen calls you La La I think of my cousin. When she was a little girl that is what my uncle called her. Her name is, LauraJean.


----------



## LaLainCT

Kimm said:


> I'll have to see if I can get a copy. I've been doing a lot of reading lately.
> 
> Every time Karen calls you La La I think of my cousin. When she was a little girl that is what my uncle called her. Her name is, LauraJean.


 
LOL- My name is Laura, too! LaLa is what my mum called me as a little girl and what my good friends call me. When I was little my mum would say "Dont cry, LaLa, it'll be alright!". People get a kick out of that story so the nickname sticks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Then we have at least two LaLa's in CT! I can hear my uncle Charlie say, "Let's go read a story LaLa."


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura it is!
Don't blame me if I don't remember next time though-I'm one of the older members of the forum!!


----------



## LaLainCT

Karen519 said:


> Laura it is!
> Don't blame me if I don't remember next time though-I'm one of the older members of the forum!!


 

LOL Thats alright! so many people call me LaLa anyways, it's all the same to me- I'll answer to both!!


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura:

So when do you think you'll get to meet Ian??


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura:

Where have you been?
Havent heard from you!!


----------



## LaLainCT

*Update*



Karen519 said:


> Laura:
> 
> Where have you been?
> Havent heard from you!!


 
Sorry- it's been a little crazy (and a bit lazy too!) Got my new furniture, had a nice weekend with the kids, now have relative in town and I'm looking for a new car (new to me, at least).
Anyhoo- I got to talk to Ians new foster mom here in CT last night! She's a really nice lady and told me that Ian is a big ol' sweetheart. She took him to meet her grandkids who are 3 and 6 and he did pretty well although he got a little excited, which I think is to be expected.Maybe because the visit was on her way home from the transport exchange. I imagine he couldve been keyed-up from that. She said he sleeps in a crate and seems to like it. I wasnt pplanning on using a crate but maybe if it makes the dog feel more secure.

SO after all that, we are going to her house this Sunday to meet him!!


----------



## Karen519

*Can't wait*

Can't wait to hear after you meet Ian Sunday!!!:wave:


----------



## LaLainCT

I'm excited too and maybe even a teensey bit nervous...I guess I just want it to work out.


----------



## cham

LaLainCT said:


> I'm excited too and maybe even a teensey bit nervous...I guess I just want it to work out.


 
Congratulations Laura! Just relax, remember the dog will sense your nervousness, and may react. But don't worry, Ian's foster mom is a great lady, very very experienced, she can help you out. Been with the rescue a long long time.

Congrats and best wishes
Nancy 

dont forget to post pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura: It is normal to be nervous.
Just relax and be yourself!!


----------



## Thor0918

2 Days to go you must b every excited!


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura:

Can't wait for an update on Ian!!!!:wave::wavey:


----------



## LaLainCT

Tomorrow is the big day! I spoke with Ian's foster mom today and she said he has been an awesome boy for her,one of the best that she's fostered. I am excited but Im also ready to get through the waiting part! I wish I would have begun this a while ago!! Seems like the closer you get the harder it is to be patient, but it is also has purpose and is, for sure, worth it.


----------



## jealous1

Am so excited for you! Good luck tomorrow - hope Ian is the one!


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura:

Can't wait to hear from you after you meet Ian and hoping he is the one for you and your family!

I am one of the most impatient people in the world!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm sitting here waiting to hear how it goes!


----------



## marleysmummy

I just read through all the posts, now I am excited too!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Today is here !!! Keep us posted.......:crossfing


----------



## McSwede

I've just read through this thread for the first time, too. Can't wait to hear how their family visit with Ian goes.

~Jackie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

*Where are you....:wavey:*


----------



## LaLainCT

Just got home, it was a pretty long drive....Ian was GREAT I absolutely just LURV him!!!! What a big baby, so sweet. He was a little rambunctious, which I didnt mind and expected since we where new to him, but, my daughter (6) was a little intimidated- he wanted to jump on her and put his paws on her. I dont think this is a red flag for us, he was just excited and he's big to her. We havent had a dog since she was a baby so I think she's not sure how to respond. 
The foster mom said he was usually a lot more calm, given a normal situation and she said she felt good about us adding him to the fam. I just want to make sure that my daughter is ok with him and feels comfortable. Overall I think it's all good and I feel confident that he'll get to come home with us!


----------



## LaLainCT

Post-Post: So I had a heart to heart with the 6 yr old and she said she would, most definately like to have Ian come live with us  But, she says we need to teach him not to jump on her. I said it was a deal.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Yay! So when does Ian come home?


----------



## LaLainCT

Jackson'sMom said:


> Yay! So when does Ian come home?


 

Not sure yet but most likely it will be this week. I will have to see when is a good time for the foster mom and probably work out a day off from work as well. Im gonna call her tonight, though. This is too exciting!
Im looking to get a bigger car this week, too (Honda Element- good for kids and dogs!) so maybe I can kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Karen519

*So Happy*

So Happy for Ian and your family!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

LaLainCT said:


> Post-Post: So I had a heart to heart with the 6 yr old and she said she would, most definately like to have Ian come live with us  But, she says we need to teach him not to jump on her. I said it was a deal.


Bring them both to a family basics training class. When Shadow was a puppy we had a family of four, Mom, Dad, and two young boys under the age of 6 in our class. Those boys learned how to get their Lab puppy to do things I couldn't get Shadow to do! You should have seen their faces when the pup responded to them. Mom, Dad, and children were all on the same page when it came to training. The youngest was about 4, so he wasn't as involved, but stood beside his brother as all training was taking place. He was able to get the pup sit though!


----------



## LaLainCT

Kimm that's a REALLY good idea. I think I just assumed a dog would likely not respond to a child but that's really worth trying, especially if it helps my daughter feel more confident.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Call a facility in your location and ask if they have a simliar class. I know of one by me that has this class, but that is too far away from you. I know people like and speak highly of a facility in Manchester, too.


----------



## LaLainCT

I will look into it, I think there's a couple places in the area. 
BTW- thanks to Karen, too


----------



## Karen519

*Another thing that might work*

We took Smooch to a private trainer for an hour and a half session for $75, because she would jump on people to great them when they came over and my parents were elderly so that was a no, no.
Trainer told us to fill an empty 12 oz. Coke or Pepsi Bottle about 1/4 of the way with pennies and when Smooch jumped give the bottle a sharp shaking which caused the pennies to make a noise. It stopped her in her jumping behavior because the noise distracted her. She also taught us to not let anyone pet her or pay attention to her until she sat and was quiet.
We had to do this several times and be consistent, but it does work.l

Keep the bottle around and when Ian jumps up give it a good shake and tell him to sit. I bet it will work until you can get to a class!!


----------



## LaLainCT

Karen519 said:


> We took Smooch to a private trainer for an hour and a half session for $75, because she would jump on people to great them when they came over and my parents were elderly so that was a no, no.
> Trainer told us to fill an empty 12 oz. Coke or Pepsi Bottle about 1/4 of the way with pennies and when Smooch jumped give the bottle a sharp shaking which caused the pennies to make a noise. It stopped her in her jumping behavior because the noise distracted her. She also taught us to not let anyone pet her or pay attention to her until she sat and was quiet.
> We had to do this several times and be consistent, but it does work.l
> 
> Keep the bottle around and when Ian jumps up give it a good shake and tell him to sit. I bet it will work until you can get to a class!!


LOL!! We used to do that with one of our dogs....we used a soda can and called it "The Spooky Can". Your right, it does work. Plus, Ive been watching Cesar Milan like it's my job and getting a lot of practical insight from that, which parallels some of what you say here about not giving praise untill the right behaviour is shown. All good advice.


----------



## LaLainCT

VERY DISSAPOINTED:
Just got a call back from the foster mom, who spoke with one of the coordinators and they decided not to give us Ian after all . They decided he isnt a good match I guess because of his activity level even tho she said it would be fine when we visited. I understand and all but now I have to explain it to my kids who I just had this big discussion with to make sure they really wanted him. I just let them pick out toys and chew bones for him at the store tonight. This is so frustrating......


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm so sorry. I know you're terribly disappointed, but you have to trust the adoption folks. They really do know the dogs and what kind of home will be best for them, and for the families. The perfect dog is out there waiting for you and your family. In the end, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## LaLainCT

I sure hope so. I dont want to put the kids through this sort of thing again but they still should be involved. Its very hard. I thought he was great for us. Now I feel like I have no idea what Im supposed to be looking for.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry that Ian isnt going to work out for you. Maybe they will find a perfect dog for your family. Hopefully your daughter wont feel like it is her fault, since she was nervous about him jumping. Maybe explain that they felt that Ian was just alittle to excitable for your family.


----------



## fostermom

Oh no! That is so frustrating! That is one reason I am glad that as a foster I get to make the final decision. I certainly wouldn't let someone think they were adopting my foster and then change my mind on the last day. I wonder if the foster mom decided to adopt him herself? I don't mean that in a mean way, but maybe she decided that she couldn't stand to see him go once it was time.


----------



## bwoz

Oh, I thought you were all set after your visit today. I'm so sorry. Is it because Ian jumped on your daughter? I think all Goldens are part jumping bean some of the time. Don't worry, there's a Golden out there for you somewhere. I know it can be frustrating but just do what's best for your family. The right pup will come along.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Don't give up, Laura. It's probably due to the jumping. Believe it or not, not all dogs jump on children. Not those with a little more training around them. Its like those who do not have the natural instinct to chase cats. The right dog is out there waiting for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura:

I am so very sorry. They might have felt that Ians jumping would become an issue with your child if it couldn't be kept under control.

Just a suggestion and don't know if you'd want to do this but could you ask the rescue which dog or dogs they have that they feel would be a match for you and your family and then tell them you want to meet the dog.
Maybe this time you and hubby could meet the dog first and take the kids the next day if you like him/her.

Don't give up. Rescue dogs are wonderful and they need you.


----------



## LaLainCT

Karen: I agree with your suggestion and that is precisely what I did do- the coordinator said she actually had Ian in mind for us. But I agree, this time I will meet the dog on my own first (I'm a single mum) before I let the kids in on anything. I cant avoid letting the kids meet the dog, that's part and parcel of the whole idea. I just always make it a point not to let them down. I dont make promises I cant keep or say things I cant back up and I hate being put in a situation that I may dissapoint them. This might be a little unavoidable in this case, though.
For the most part my daughter seems over it. She was ready to look at other dogs online today! Ive spent a good day being frustrated and venting but I think Im ready to move on and hopefully find someone good for us.
You guys have been immensly supportive, I cant thank you enough for your kind words of encouragement, Kimm, Karen, Beau, Cham, Foster & Jackson's mum's and bwoz and co. and co.....!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura:

What about Woody I think it was-he was in boarding.
Kimm said they said he's fine with kids but prefers adults.
Maybe that means he is not as high energy.
You might want to ask about him. Just a thought.
Here is Woody at Sunshine:

http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/blog/?p=1208


WOODY

Age: Approx 6 
Gender: Male 
Location: Avon, CT 
PLEASE HELP! Because of his difficulties with other dogs Woody is staying in a local kennel. It is a nice kennel but we know Goldens are not happy when they aren’t part of the family. Woody is a GORGEOUS 6 yr old (approx) boy. He was placed by SGRR 2 yrs ago and due to changes in their circumstances they could no longer offer Woody what he needs. Woody would thrive in a home where he can be the center of someone’s world. He is fine with kids, but really prefers adults. His mission in life is to sit by someone’s side and be on the receiving end of head scratches! Woody has the classic Golden personality - he’s quirky and funny, loving and goofy…to meet him is to love him. Woody has a low to moderate activity level and is a dream in the house. The only issue Woody has is that his “interpersonal” skills with other dogs needs work. Most recently Woody was fostered in a home with several other dogs - and was doing fine. Some of the dogs sharing his space changed, Woody started to get more comfortable and began to become food possessive. Because of this and his history of getting into scraps with other dogs (again, this wasn’t consistent…seems like Woody reacts to feeling threatened?) the ideal home for him would be as an only dog with a fenced in yard. Woody is able to interact with other dogs in controlled environments (like walks on leashes) but needs guidance. Woody is a fantastic dog despite this and it’s heartbreaking that he isn’t in a loving home. He is waiting for that special someone who will see what a treasure he is.


----------



## LaLainCT

Woody is a big cutie but he was just adopted. I may ask about Annie, a female senior who is on her way to a New England foster, but I'm going to ask the coordinator's opinion first and ask her to find out all that she can about her ahead of time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Karen, 

I think you've mistaken me for someone else??? I don't know anything about Woody.

Laura,

One thing not to do when your children meet a Golden, is be holding one in your arms. Tucker used to try to grab anything that was being held, and he spent his first year with a 6 or 8 year old. 

I wouldn't say my own two are good with children. Shadow gets spooked by the little beings, but they both did beautifully with an infant who stayed with us for 6 weeks. I was very proud of them, but I did a lot of work with both of them boths before the baby was born. Tucker did pull his sock off once!


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

Laura:

Yes ask about Annie and let us know.
Glad to hear that Woody got adopted-my heart was breaking for him that he was in boarding.

Kimm: Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## LaLainCT

Good news again!! SGRR asked me if we would like to adopt "Annie", a 7-8 yr old in the south! I'm pretty excited  This is her profile on the site, below. I havent told the kids yet, I still have to talk to Annies foster-folks and firm things up but she's fostered with a 5 yr old and a 1 yr old, so I really think this should work out very well for all of us!!

*ANNIE*


Adoption Fee: $350
Age: 7 Years
Gender: Female
Location: AL Partners
State/City: Coming to New England soon
Annie was turned in by her owners, for no other reason than they just didn’t want her any more. You can see from her smile that she is a sweet, good-natured Golden. You can also see that she is chubby — so she probably has not had the exercise or attention that a typical happy Golden loves so much. At age 7, Annie still likes to run and play, and she is great with dogs, cats, and kids. Other than a bit of cloudiness in one eye, she appears to be healthy. She is spayed, housebroken, heartworm negative, and vaccinated. 
Annie deserves to spend the rest of her life with a family who will appreciate her pretty smiling face and happy disposition. She deserves good food, exercise, playtime and affection. If you can help and love Annie, please submit an application for a senior and say you want Annie. 
.gallery { margin: auto; } .gallery-item { float: left; margin-top: 10px; text-align: center; width: 33%; margin: 0; margin-left: 0; } .gallery img { border: 2px solid #cfcfcf; } .gallery-caption { margin-left: 0; }


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura:

Oh, Annie is a sweetheart!! Sounds like a plan what you said about not telling the kids.

Where in the south is she?

When will she be coming to CT?


----------



## LaLainCT

I believe she's in Alabama. Theyre not sure when she'll be up just yet, maybe in the next 2 weeks though, but they only do the trans. on Saturdays.
She does sound like a big sweetie.  It will be kind of a sight-unseen adoption but Im ok with that if all goes well with the foster. I have trust that everything will be ok.


----------



## LaLainCT

BTW they changed her name to Greta, b/c I guess her name was Goldie and she didnt respond to Annie. Im not crazy about Greta or Goldie but I had this awesome Archeaology professor who we called Gertie (short for Margaret)- I may go with that if she's ok with it.


----------



## spruce

oh, I hope this works for you! Your name change sounds easy


----------



## jealous1

Good thoughts going out to you and your family that this will work out for you. Thank you for even considering giving a home to an older golden!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Good luck and keep us posted !!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

This sounds wonderful! Keep us posted. I've been to one of those transport pick-ups. I hope this works out for all of you!


----------



## Karen519

*Gertie*

Gertie is cute and I'm with you in having trust everything will be ok!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I adopted a 7-year-old golden girl last year. The more mature dogs are awesome. I hope things work out for you and this sweet girl. Imagine, she was given up just because her 'family' didn't want her any more.


----------



## LaLainCT

WE GOT HER!! She's coming home to us next weekend! So of course I had to go out and buy her a buncha new goodies- toys and a collar and leash. I got the kids a book and magazine on GR's. I promised my daughter she could pick out the bed so we'll go back for that this weekend. 
I'm thrilled to the gills right now, I can't begin to tell you!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Congratulations!


----------



## cmichele

Congratulations!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Excellent! How exciting, congrats!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yay! I finally had time to read this thread! Sweet!


----------



## coppers-mom

Fantastic! I'm so glad for you and gertie. She looks like a lovely sweet natured girl and I think you guys will get along famously.Whoo hoo!
:banana:


----------



## Merlins mom

YAY!! Congrats! I can't wait to see tons of pics! You must be so excited!


----------



## mm03gn

I just read through this whole thread right now, and I'm so happy you got her!! It's amazing how you end up getting the dog that is just right for you... There is a reason it didn't work out with Ian... and you will soon realize why


----------



## dannyra

Congratulation's on getting a golden. Bless you for taking a senior. We adopted Baylee when she was 8 and she had a lot of great years left in her and we learned a lot with her.


----------



## LaLainCT

THANK YOU!!! 
I first came to this forum just to learn things from owners and breeders, and of course to try to find the right dog for us. This has been a TREMENDOUSLY supportive network of people, whom I feel, have a true and genuine interest in what my family and where working and hoping for.
I feel like we've gone through a big ordeal, although probably shorter than many, and so many people have helped talk me through every step. 
I have to be especially greatful to KIMM and KAREN who where awesome friends. Geez I sound like Im accepting an Oscar or something....
Anyways, thank you. 
And now I just get to be the dawgies mum like anyone else. I'm thrilled!


----------



## jealous1

Congratulations! Please make sure you have a camera when y'all meet so we can see pics!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~*

wow congratz new mommyy!!


----------



## tippykayak

Now that we can welcome you as an owner (or dogmom, if you prefer), rather than just as a perspective owner, I'll make my traditional request:

WE DEMAND PICTURES!


----------



## BeauShel

That is wonderful news and I am so excited for you. Cant wait to see the pictures of her homecoming. And the kids are going to have so much fun with her. She is beautiful


----------



## Karen519

*Congratulations*

Congratulations!

Doing happy dance here in Illinois!

AS disappointed and crushed you and the kids were not getting Ian, this sweet little Gertie/Goldie was waiting just for you--- now you have the absolutely beautiful Senior Golden Girl to love!!!

Isn't it fun shopping for rescue dogs!!!


----------



## AcesWild

Yes pictures are a must!! Adopting an older dog is a joy i have found, I was very lucky that Moxie was mostly trained when I got her.


----------



## LaLainCT

I will do pics soon as I can! She's not coming up untill next weekend, when we will be meeting her for the first time.


----------



## WLR

I am available for transportation from a NJ to CT leg if needed...


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura:

What is her name going to be?
How is she coming up from AL? Ground transport or Peterson's Paid transport?
See WLR's generous offer above to help with NJ to CT.

Did you get her a Pink Collar!!!!


----------



## LaLainCT

I've decided on Gertie, which is what will be on her contract.
I'm not sure what the method of trans is- the coordinator didnt realy relay that to me. Thank you WLR for the offer- Im not sure if it's all already worked out but I will pass it on the coordinator.
YES! I got a pink collar- so shameless! Im not crazy about pink but I knew my daughter would love it. Its pink with multi-colored florettes on it, too cute.
Next time maybe we'll go with something else. Like a red tartan plaid!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

They usually use Peterson's, but I'm not sure if this is in all cases.


----------



## Karen519

*Lavender*

Gertie told me she'd like a Lavender collar next!!

My Smooch has Hot Pink and Snobear has Purple!!


----------



## Karen519

*Here is Gertie*

Here is Gertie!


----------



## cham

LaLainCT said:


> I've decided on Gertie, which is what will be on her contract.
> I'm not sure what the method of trans is- the coordinator didnt realy relay that to me. Thank you WLR for the offer- Im not sure if it's all already worked out but I will pass it on the coordinator.
> YES! I got a pink collar- so shameless! Im not crazy about pink but I knew my daughter would love it. Its pink with multi-colored florettes on it, too cute.
> Next time maybe we'll go with something else. Like a red tartan plaid!!


 
Looks like the transport this time will be Greg -RescueRoadtrips.com.


----------



## LaLainCT

Karen519 said:


> Here is Gertie!


 

Isnt she the sweetest goober face? I love when they smile like that....that's the hook for me! And if it's a lavender collar she wants, well whatever her little heart desires- I live to please!


----------



## Finn's Fan

LaLa, congratulations on your new (pending) addition. She looks like a real sweetheart. You shouldn't have any trouble changing her name and getting her to respond to it. Just use her new name from the beginning, and reward with treats (baby carrots would help her waistline) when she responds. I can say Finnegan's old name and he doesn't even prick his ears....only responds to his forever name


----------



## BeauShel

She will spoiled and I bet will have a variety of pretty collars.


----------



## Karen519

*Yeh for Gertie, Laura and children!*

Yeh for Gertie, Laura and Children!!!:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## cham

Ok Laura,

We are all set. I will will pick up Gertie for you, hopefully in Windham, NH, its much closer to me than any of the CT stops unless Greg does a Putnam, I forget which drives does which rt. All you and I have to is work out the details!!! Yea!!!!! Gertie


----------



## LaLainCT

cham said:


> Ok Laura,
> 
> We are all set. I will will pick up Gertie for you, hopefully in Windham, NH, its much closer to me than any of the CT stops unless Greg does a Putnam, I forget which drives does which rt. All you and I have to is work out the details!!! Yea!!!!! Gertie


 
YOU ARE THE BEST!! Thank you so much for doing this! I sent you a private msg with my regular email and phone # so we can get things hashed out. I so appreciate what your doing and the kids do, too, even if they dont know it yet.


----------



## fostermom

Oh my gosh! What a beautiful face Gertie has. I am so glad you finally found your girl!


----------



## Karen519

*Gertie*

When is Gertie coming!?!?

Everyone on the forum is EXCITED!!!


----------



## LaLainCT

Karen519 said:


> When is Gertie coming!?!?
> 
> Everyone on the forum is EXCITED!!!


 
Hey- sorry I havent checked back in a little while- it's been busy here! So we have it all sorted out, Gertie is coming up on Saturday and Cham has agreed to take her overnight untill I can get her on Sunday! (there was a sched. conflict due to my daughter having a Girls Scout-thing on Sat and lemme just say that this GS thing is gettin' to be a pain in the butt-so many hoops just to participate!... but I digress). Anyways, so, Sunday it is!!:--big_grin:


----------



## Karen519

*Yes!*

Yes! SUNDAY will be so exciting!!!
We'll be checking for updates but enjoy every minute and don't worry about us waiting here-I'm serious about that-we can wait!!

I STILL REMEMBER the day we picked up Smooch from Rescue.
My Hubby said it was like having a bull in the car. She ran from seat to seat back and forth, scratched my legs-I had shorts on. Ken said I had no idea how close he came to turning the car around and returning her to Golden Ret. rescue and here it is 8 1/2 years later and she is Daddy and Mommy's Little Girl!!!!


----------



## LaLainCT

LOL- thats a cute story. We had a dog growing up that loved car rides but would puke, EVERYTIME, usually on my brother and I, on our bare legs, coming home from the beach where the dog had eaten dead fish and seaweed all the live-long day. Good times. But he was our love, the whole family was just crazy about him. He was a GR mix named Duke (my mum had a thing for John Wayne movies) and we paid $5 for him at a shelter.  
Ok, so Cham and I are trying to work out where we should meet up between Groton and Boston, somewhere in RI but I have no idea where is a good spot...so anyone who knows the area is free to chime in!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

The only place I know of in RI is Newport. I'm of NOooo help! I can't wait to see photos!


----------



## LaLainCT

LOL, thanks Kimm...Newport is pretty close to me but would make a longer drive for Cham. No worries, we'll get it worked out. 
BTW- I got an email from Cham today that said Gertie is already on her way!!  Forgot to mention that in the two paragraph ramble above. Im a little bummed I wont be there to meet her at the end of the transport, tho. Especially after seeing pics of it  
Still, only about 2 more days to wait!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

It's too bad she's not being dropped off in CT. When I went the pick up was in Glastonbury I believe. It wasn't far from my husband's office. It sure would have made things easier for you. I'm not familiar with the transporter they are using this time.

I wonder why they didn't stop in CT??? They have a stop in Rocky Hill. Doesn't matter. She's on her way!


----------



## cham

Kimm said:


> It's too bad she's not being dropped off in CT. When I went the pick up was in Glastonbury I believe. It wasn't far from my husband's office. It sure would have made things easier for you. I'm not familiar with the transporter they are using this time.


 
Gertie is being dropped off in Putnam CT. Hailey, Diana and I am going down to pick her up, and will bring her home with me Saturday. Laura and I will meet somewhere, (might be easier to just drive to Groton on Sunday, we used to make Ledyard in a little more than an hour LOL)...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Have a safe trip! You could make Ledyard a quick stop!


----------



## cham

Kimm said:


> Have a safe trip! You could make Ledyard a quick stop!


 
I can't afford to stop in Ledyard for Foxwoods, and I really don't feel like visiting that branch of the family who lives there...:hide: hopefully is we do that we can sneak right thru...


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura

So exciting that Gertie is on her way.

Do a Mapquest to figure out what's about half way for you a Cham.

Put your city state in starting location and Cham's in ending location.

I did a Mapquest CT to MA because I don't know the cities

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1s=CT&2s=MA


----------



## LaLainCT

Greetings all- there's been a change in plans and I going to get to pick up Gertie myself tomorrow! YAY!


----------



## cham

LaLainCT said:


> Greetings all- there's been a change in plans and I going to get to pick up Gertie myself tomorrow! YAY!


 
Hmmmm, I think Laura should pick up Gertie, and bring her home via my house in MA, so I can see what I missed out on! :

Seriously tho, I am very pleased that you can pick up sweetie with the kids. That is the way it should be. Love her, bond with her, and give a big hug from me...

Nancy


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura:

You're picking up Gertie Tomorrow.
Can't wait to hear!

Give her big hugs and kisses!


----------



## LaLainCT

We're nearly set to go- got all the stuff we need and batteries for the camera (Nancy!!), I will check in tonight after we're settled and Ive got pics loaded!


----------



## cham

LaLainCT said:


> We're nearly set to go- got all the stuff we need and batteries for the camera (Nancy!!), I will check in tonight after we're settled and Ive got pics loaded!


 
Surprise...see ya down there. :wavey:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Have a safe and fun trip Laura!

I don't do Mohegan or Ledyard, so I save lots of money! Actually, I went to Mohegan as a VIP, that was weird, and we stayed two nights. I put 10.00 in one of the slots and couldn't wait until I lost it. I was bored! I did enjoy Atlantic City when I went once. I don't know why the slots at Mohegan bored the daylights out of m.


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura and Gertie: Have a safe and fun trip!!

Look forward to pics when you can!!


----------



## Karen519

*Question*

CHAM:

Is tomorrow the day that Laura will pick up Gertie?


----------



## Jax's Mom

Have you tried looking on craigslist. I recently have seen at least 3 Golden's (young adults) in the NY and Long island area...if you don't mind traveling alittle. There is one on the NY listing right now.


----------



## coppers-mom

Whoa guys - I don't know what brought this thread back up, but this is from March of 2009!

I don't know if the OP has posted much since then, but she did get Greta and did really like her if I remember correctly.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

This one sure got me confused...


----------



## Karen519

*Coppers Mom*

CoppersMom

So sorry I did not look at the year. I thought this was for 2010!


----------



## Jax's Mom

lol...ooopppsss!!


----------



## LaLainCT

We lost our Gertie-Bear today. She passed away after surgery to remove a large tumor along with her spleen. She was the sweetest girl on the planet and we're greatful for every day we had with her.

Thanks to all of you who supported our search for a golden, especially to the SGRAA community in New England, without whose dilligents efforts and enourmous hearts, Gertie-Bear would've never made it in to our lives. Thank you for rescuing her and saving her just for us!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I'm so sorry for your loss!!! Thank you for giving her a wonderful retirement.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

I am so sorry you lost your girl. It was so kind of you to open your home and hearts to her. I hope, in time, that Greta sends you another beautiful golden to love.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry you lost your Gertie-bear. What a sweet face.

Thank you for giving her a loving home in her senior years.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry............RIP Gertie!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## janine

What a sweet story to find Gertie to only see that it was an old post and now to read that Gertie has passed away. RIP sweet girl.


----------

